# Model Y winter package



## matachepotatoes

👋🏼
Anyone know when a winter where/tire package will be made available for purchase by Tesla? Speculation on the rough pricing? Wonder if it’ll be closer to the Model 3 18” aero package or the 19” geminis (guessing the latter)...
🙏🏼BAM


----------



## garsh

matachepotatoes said:


> 👋🏼
> Anyone know when a winter where/tire package will be made available for purchase by Tesla? Speculation on the rough pricing? Wonder if it'll be closer to the Model 3 18" aero package or the 19" geminis (guessing the latter)...
> 🙏🏼BAM


Considering it's going to be a 19" wheel for the Model Y, I would guess the Gemini's too.

Model 3 winter tire packages, for reference:
Model 3 18" Aero Wheel and Winter Tire Package, $2,000
Model 3 19" Sport Wheel and Winter Tire Package, $3,500
Model 3 19" Gemini Wheel and Winter Tire Package, $3,500

Consider going aftermarket.
FastWheels is a Canadian wheel company that has some great options for Teslas. You can find a lot of info on their wheels throughout this site.
FastWheels FC04 (I got these for my Model 3. Several sizes available too. Pic below)
FastWheels EV01+ (aero wheel - exceeds Tesla's own Aero wheels in efficiency!)


----------



## TrevP

One other thing to keep in mind, Model Y uses proprietary Bluetooth TPMS sensors which means you won't be able to get any from other than Tesla for now. This is going to be a real problem for the industry, lots of companies are rather upset at this right now


----------



## matachepotatoes

TrevP said:


> One other thing to keep in mind, Model Y uses proprietary Bluetooth TPMS sensors which means you won't be able to get any from other than Tesla for now. This is going to be a real problem for the industry, lots of companies are rather upset at this right now


Thanks for the tips. I did some research and decided to go with these: https://wheelsco.ca/products/tesmywp?variant=32652244779093. Looks like lots of other Tesla owners have had good experience with these wheels, and Replika is a subsidiary of FastWheels. This shop in Toronto was quite knowledgable when it came to the Model Y TPMS sensors and reiterated what you are saying. I called the Tesla service center and they sell them for 100$ apiece, so will bring them to Wheelsco and have them install them for me.


----------



## TrevP

Yes, Fastwheels is where @Mad Hungarian our resident tire/wheel expert works. They're VERY aware of the TPMS issue with Model Y. Can't say more than that at the moment 🤫


----------



## JWardell

I've seen reports of folks buying a set of bluetooth TPMS sensors from Tesla for $300.
But you can't take advantage of the convenience of Tire Rack shipping a set of ready-to-install wheels to your door.


----------



## TeslaCT

Thanks for the updates in this thread. Lots of key information. 
Bluetooth tpms are going to be a limitation For the time being. Even if you buy the sensors from Tesla, how do you program them? I have read Tesla will not program on non factory wheels. There are no aftermarket tools/trigger sensors like an Autel That I can find. Being Bluetooth, I would like to think any phone should be able to communicate with the right app? 
Hopefully Tesla issues a winter tire package soon.


----------



## garsh

TeslaCT said:


> Even if you buy the sensors from Tesla, how do you program them?


All previous Teslas are able to recognize new TPMS sensors with no programming tools required. I would think this would be no different for the Model Y.


----------



## matachepotatoes

I'll ask the service center when I pick them up and report back.


----------



## orekart

Model Y TPMS BLE sensors apparently sourced from Sysgration and can be ordered through Tesla Service Center USD$75 ea. Not sure about the attached datasheet from Sysgration it is more of a product overview. A better look at the sensors is on the Tesla Motors Club forum topic Aftermarket TPMS (TMC: page 2)


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Regarding TPMS programming, the Model Y is the first to break with Tesla's longstanding (well, if we can call 8 years longstanding) tradition of having auto-learning sensors.This is a_ fantastic_ feature that only a few OEMs have ever offered, so I was *sorely* disappointed to see it disappear on Model Y.
I found it extremely odd that two different owners on the TMC thread claimed they were plug-n-play, as according to multiple Tesla service technicians I've talked to you MUST bring the vehicle to a service center to have new sensors programmed on the Y. No one else can do it for the time being as Tesla has a complete patent lock on this new Bluetooth system, including the programming tool that was built specifically for them by a vendor we share whom I cannot name. Now _maybe _they can pre-program the units straight out of the box without having the vehicle present, using only the VIN, and then hand them over to the owner, thus allowing what the TMC thread describes to happen? So far no one at Tesla I know is aware that is possible.

Will straight-up auto-learning ever be possible on the Y? For now and the immediate future that doesn't appear likely, but this is Tesla and we've all been mightily surprised before, maybe we will be on this one day too.


----------



## matachepotatoes

Thanks for this info. Yes, the service center that I'm picking them up from in Toronto e-mailed me that they auto/self-program as you drive the car. They needed to be ordered specifically for my VIN -- they initially told me to just drop by any day to pick some up, but this was incorrect info -- so perhaps they are pre-programmed as some have suggested. I'll know once I install the wheels in a few weeks.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

matachepotatoes said:


> Thanks for this info. Yes, the service center that I'm picking them up from in Toronto e-mailed me that they auto/self-program as you drive the car. They needed to be ordered specifically for my VIN -- they initially told me to just drop by any day to pick some up, but this was incorrect info -- so perhaps they are pre-programmed as some have suggested. I'll know once I install the wheels in a few weeks.


Well now that's fascinating info, it certainly sounds like they do have the additional capability of pre-programming them by VIN. Please keep us posted on this!


----------



## Badfinger12

@matachepotatoes Hey.. did you install the Wheelsco wheels on your MY? How are they? I'm thinking of buying those wheels with winter tires for my MY. Would love to hear your feedback


----------



## garsh

Mad Hungarian said:


> Regarding TPMS programming, the Model Y is the first to break with Tesla's longstanding (well, if we can call 8 years longstanding) tradition of having auto-learning sensors.This is a_ fantastic_ feature that only a few OEMs have ever offered, so I was *sorely* disappointed to see it disappear on Model Y.


Apparently Ian had incorrect information.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327304797721071621


----------



## Mad Hungarian

garsh said:


> Apparently Ian had incorrect information.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327304797721071621


He did 
Just confirmed with my biggest Tesla wheel client as well as the Service department at Tesla Montreal that the new Bluetooth units ARE auto-learning. The new Tesla-exclusive Bluetooth TPMS tool they have is only required for troubleshooting operations.


----------



## matachepotatoes

Just did, they look pretty great I think! Centercaps off of Amazon .

Sensors auto-programmed within 1 min of driving as has been mentioned.



Badfinger12 said:


> @matachepotatoes Hey.. did you install the Wheelsco wheels on your MY? How are they? I'm thinking of buying those wheels with winter tires for my MY. Would love to hear your feedback


----------

